# Working cocker spaniel.



## johnmackay72 (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone, relatively new to carving I've made a few keyrings and a couple of other small bits but Im really interested in 3D carving. Here's my first attempt. I'm at a bit of loss at the moment, not too sure where to go next. Any advice and criticism would be much appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice work on the ears. At some point, want to add fur hair with possibly wood burning


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not a carver, but am a dog lover. Looks like a great project to me!


----------



## johnmackay72 (2 mo ago)

BB1 said:


> I'm not a carver, but am a dog lover. Looks like a great project to me!


Thank you.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks great, John!

Claude


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I love the face expression on this dog, beautiful work!


----------



## johnmackay72 (2 mo ago)

ClaudeF said:


> Looks great, John!
> 
> Claude


Thanks


----------



## johnmackay72 (2 mo ago)

Moai said:


> I love the face expression on this dog, beautiful work!


Kind words, thank you.


----------

